# No sound



## breadman6.1 (Sep 10, 2020)

When using a Yamaha AV with Kodi on the Tivo 4k I have no sound if the video is in Dolby DTS. I have to uncheck the pass through to get sound. How can that be corrected?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

breadman6.1 said:


> When using a Yamaha AV with Kodi on the Tivo 4k I have no sound if the video is in Dolby DTS. I have to uncheck the pass through to get sound. How can that be corrected?


What are your audio settings on the tsk? Someone posted in another thread about dts issues with kodi and plex.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## breadman6.1 (Sep 10, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> What are your audio settings on the tsk? Someone posted in another thread about dts issues with kodi and plex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I have all sound settings enabled on both the Tivo an Kodi (Version 18.8}. On Kodi I also have the passthrough enabled. With a Firestick I have no problem.


----------



## BabyCarrot (Sep 15, 2020)

I also got this issue recently. It used to work flawless. Not sure if the new update 4896 caused this issue. I'm using Kodi and VLC, setting passthrough in system and apps. It has no sound when playing DTS and Dolby. Receiver DTS/Dolby indicator doesn't light up.


----------



## breadman6.1 (Sep 10, 2020)

BabyCarrot said:


> I also got this issue recently. It used to work flawless. Not sure if the new update 4896 caused this issue. I'm using Kodi and VLC, setting passthrough in system and apps. It has no sound when playing DTS and Dolby. Receiver DTS/Dolby indicator doesn't light up.


The DTS never worked. The only time I have DTS audio is if I uncheck the passthrough in Kodi.


----------



## BabyCarrot (Sep 15, 2020)

Mine used to work very well. I highly doubt the new update 4896 caused this issue.


----------



## breadman6.1 (Sep 10, 2020)

BabyCarrot said:


> Mine used to work very well. I highly doubt the new update 4896 caused this issue.


Like I posted earlier. With the Firestick I have no problem. I like somethings about the Tivo. The only thing is the audio.


----------

